# Renault Megane R26R Paint correction, Venture Shield install and Bouncers Vanilla Ice



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good afternoon to you dear viewer(s?!) and hope you are sat comfortably.
I have for you today a rare treat, kindly afforded to me by the recent upgrade of our services to being enhanced by having a unit.
We are now able to do longer term work that requires a car to stay for a while, such as wheel refurbs, Ventureshield/PaintGuard installs, specialist Nanolex coatings (which need to cure for longer than is normally afforded) and the like. 
This car was put through the mill, paint correction, a wheel refurb and the Ventureshield front end protection package. The final icing on the cake was 2 coats of Bouncers fabulous Vanilla Ice wax. UK produced, and applied with care and attention from our side 
Now, some of you will have already have seen the car before and know I've looked after it since new and no doubt be wondering why it needs paint correction! Well, she lives under a carcover which is tugged on and off (and yes I have mentioned Airchambers) and you can see the end result's here.
Sit back, enjoy the ride.

Here she is after the trip down from Ascot with the newly refurbished wheels already fitted and sealed with Wolfs Rim shield



Wheels soaking with AS Smart wheels and door shuts given a spritz with G101 and soaking too whilst the Bubbly Jubbly SSF got to work.








Allowed to dwell then rinsed off at high pressure then washed by the two bucket method, detergent free shampoo etc and brought in to dry off.





Clayed with my favorite Dodo Juice Gentle Grey, with not much to report here as its looked after regularly.



Random view of the interior for you



Measure the paint and make a start taping up etc





Now, I had a dream about doing the car and I really wanted to be "Living the dream", as, in the dream I used my Flex with a soft pad and a refining polish and that was it! The reality was, sadly, different....
Yes to the Flex, but started with Scholl S17+ and a Megs Yellow pad and ended up on the Scholl SO3 Gold and did a 2 stage polish to correct the paint.
Coarse cut with the SO3 Gold, sometimes 2-3 hits followed by a refine and wipe down with Menzerna 85RE and Car-Pro Eraser.
This gave me the following view



Some work in progress pics for you all











End of Day 1



Back to it





















End of day 2





Day 3 begins







All of the polishing was out of the way, time to de-dust and do the final wipe downs and checks with the Sun Gun to make sure it was as good as can be.



Treated the mirrors plastic with this very effective product from Car-Skin



The rest of the car (all bar the bonnet, front bumpers and wings) was given its 1st coat of Bouncers Vanilla Ice







Time for the Ventureshield Install, nerve racking for me to watch I have to say but they did a top job and you really do struggle to see their work once its on. Top work by Steve and Matt:thumb:

















After this was done the car was given a 2nd coat of Bouncers Vanilla Ice and de-dusted again, tyres dressed, tailpipes polished, glass (and perspex) cleaned and an interior tidy up.

Once outside she is gleaming!



























Hope you have enjoyed this rather rare car, and rare write up from us. if you do want to be kept more up to date with what we do please click on the FB and Twitter links below.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very good work and the was you used really rised up the gloss levels


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That is mighty, love these - top work brilliant gloss on the carbon bonnet :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent work Tim! Saw this over on Twitter and was hoping there would be a write up!

Vanilla Ice is a tremendous wax, I'm a big fan of Bouncers all round! Car certainly looks mega after the work!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great work


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great work as always Tim and love the depth of the carbon :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Your right Tim...That carbon is popping!!!!...Great work as always matey.

Steve


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Superb ! And what a lovely color.


----------



## H.R.I.P (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW nice work!!拇指：拇指：拇指：


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

great work Tim she looks gleaming

That carbon weave came up so well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic work and car there...

How did you remove the rear plastics by the way?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic car. Fantastic work...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome as per Tim :thumb:
what tyre dressing did you use?


----------



## Alex_Wilson (Jul 7, 2013)

That came out really well!. Nice job

and what a car


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great work! Renault paint can be very hard to correct but youve done a fantastic job!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

gibbo555 said:


> That is mighty, love these - top work brilliant gloss on the carbon bonnet :thumb:


Thankyou, the bonnet once polished really was something else to see. I was so blown away with it I had to email the customer a pic.



JBirchy said:


> Excellent work Tim! Saw this over on Twitter and was hoping there would be a write up!
> 
> Vanilla Ice is a tremendous wax, I'm a big fan of Bouncers all round! Car certainly looks mega after the work!


Thanks Jon, kind of you to say so and I totally agree re Bouncers products. Top notch.



Jody 4444 said:


> WOW absolutely stunning :thumb:


Thankyou very much



kk1966 said:


> Great work as always Tim and love the depth of the carbon :thumb:


Thanks Marc, and you saw it before, lurking in the background!



mkv said:


> Your right Tim...That carbon is popping!!!!...Great work as always matey.
> 
> Steve


Cheers Steve, V Kind of you to say so.



SuperColin said:


> Superb ! And what a lovely color.


Totally agree, almost 1 of a kind and very honoured to look after it



H.R.I.P said:


> WOW nice work!!拇指：拇指：拇指：


Thankyou



mattthomas said:


> great work Tim she looks gleaming
> 
> That carbon weave came up so well


Indeed Matt, as above it looks amazing up close



losi_8_boy said:


> Fantastic work and car there...
> 
> How did you remove the rear plastics by the way?


Lay on my back, slid under and had a look. They unclip and push out gently. Quite easy tbh



jamie crookston said:


> Fantastic car. Fantastic work...


Thanks very much



-Kev- said:


> awesome as per Tim :thumb:
> what tyre dressing did you use?


Thanks Kev, it kind of made me wish it was going to Waxstock and I did tell the customer that! He wasnt sure she was nice enough!!
Tyres wise, had to check but AS Highstyle. I either use that or Carskin RUBBER these days.



Alex_Wilson said:


> That came out really well!. Nice job
> 
> and what a car


Thanks Alex



D.Taylor R26 said:


> Great work! Renault paint can be very hard to correct but youve done a fantastic job!


Yes it was a bit of a challenge, but got there in the end:buffer:



colarado red said:


> Top work


Thanks very much


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, car looks stunning after you had done with her, never realised they did the R26R in anything other than white but the blue suits it, top job there fella :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Cheers mate... Racing blue on the r26r is sexual :-0


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Really don't like these cars but you've done as amazing job with the paint


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Top job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely job Tim


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

rhyst said:


> Top job





Auto Detox said:


> Lovely job Tim





Perfection Detailing said:


> Cracking work Tim


Thanks very much guys, much appreciated.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Timbo :thumb:..
Certainly brought some gloss to her ..


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic :thumb:


----------

